

The aREST library is now available for the ESP8266 WiFi chip - marcoschwartz
https://github.com/marcoschwartz/aREST

======
dmritard96
Thanks, its really exciting to see this chip get love and start to drive down
the $10 wifi cost that seemed to never lower. cough cough price fixing cough

------
miander
I'm really excited about this! These chips are incredibly cheap, and this will
really open the door for DIYers and budget projects to start being a lot more
ambitious with internet connectivity!

